# Großes Problem mit Corsair H100,  bitte um Hilfe



## jurawi (11. Februar 2013)

*Großes Problem mit Corsair H100,  bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo an alle, 

Habe seit eben ein riesen Problem.  Und zwar hat ein Lüfter im Betrieb ein komisches Geräusch gemacht und um zu sehen welcher es ist habe ich einen der zwei die in die pumpe der h100 eingesteckt sind rausgenommen. Nachdem ich ihn wieder eingesetzt habe ist mir aufgefallen nach ca 5 min das sich dieser Lüfter nicht mehr dreht. Also neustart gemacht und nun geht die ganze pumpe nicht mehr. Die 3 leds leuchten nicht mehr und es kommt die Meldung beim booten das kein cpu fan drinne ist. Habe die Lüfter der h100 mal umgesteckt und die funktionieren, die pumpe aber nicht. Habe sie ebenfalls anders angeschlossen aber geht nicht. Kann doch nicht sein das sie jetzt defekt ist oder?  Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großes Problem mit Corsair H100,  bitte um Hilfe*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

